# Cleaning product



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.idealworld.tv/BOGOF_Greased_ ... [email protected];{idealworld_1001}/[email protected];{idealworld_1001_8008}/[email protected];{idealworld_1001_8008_8049}/[email protected];{greased20lightni

good deal on this cleaning stuff apparantly (i have never used it), what you ppl think before i get some?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I wouldn't let it any were near my TT. Can't see how you can clean a dirty car without plenty of water.
Hoggy.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm intrigues by this stuff as I valet a few cars in my spare time for petty cash :roll: I can't see how you'd get away without causing massive scratches from the dirt you wipe off with only a few micro fibre cloths? Anyone used it?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No don,t do it, i would not use it
much prefer the two bucket method, and a hose pipe


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wtf is that


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Just ordered some :roll:, Hides in corner before he gets flamed! Not on my precious you understand but for the old man - will keep you posted!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I was MEGA sceptical about this stuff and watched the demo's for months but never bought any.

One of my friends said he bought some recently and commented that it was good, when used as a finishing detailer.

I then bought some just a month agoand now use it in a similar way.

There is still no way I would risk using it on a dirty car, but if applied to a recently cleaned car I must say it gives an amazing shine. With my car being black I think this stuff will come into its own in the summer / hot weather, when you have the constant race against the heat drying the car to avoid streak marks. This stuff will elimiate that. There is no chawky residue and it is very easy to apply and wipe off.

It claims to build up a barrier and makes removal of dirt / bugs / bird droppings etc much easier.
For the way I am using it as a finishing detailer I can thoroughly recommend it 100%
I do believe you could apply it to a dirty car and it would work, but I am not prepared to risk that


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The waterless/green wash product that gets the best write-ups on Detailing World is Optimum No Rinse.

Indeed, it practically has it's own forum on there.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/f ... .php?f=177

Personally, I don't use it myself, but if it ever came to a hose-pipe ban, I'd be very tempted.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup, ONR here too, been using for a year now, and not a mark on the van..

Still feels weird putting a sponge on the paint though..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> Yup, ONR here too, been using for a year now, and not a mark on the van..
> 
> Still feels weird putting a sponge on the paint though..


Hope this Greased Lightning lasts as long as it takes to get here - ordered Monday still not dispatched!  
Will this stuff be a lot worse than ONR ?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered some more GL on Monday this week Leenx and got mine Wednesday ! ?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I ordered some more GL on Monday this week Leenx and got mine Wednesday ! ?


It's because you've got a newer car and TTS stamped seats!


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I ordered some more GL on Monday this week Leenx and got mine Wednesday ! ?


Let me know how this pans out for you. Only today a woman at work was telling me all about this "miracle" product. She bought it a couple of years ago and apparently Merc use it on their cars?! But she thinks if Merc use it then its good enough for her baby.

I don't think I would ever wash my car from scratch (excuse the pun) with the stuff, but perhaps as a polishing agent. Or might just keep some in my car for those bird dropping moments in summer.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

It is great !!!!

I don't use it to clean my car from scrath, instead I shampoo, rinse and dry in the normal way and then apply the show room shine which leaves my "black" car totally smear & streak free and it really does shine 8)

It also supposedly builds up a protective coating which makes reclening / re-application easier. If it makes the remvoval of tar / bird dropping safe and easy ie without removing any laquer or paint then that interests me too.


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> It is great !!!!
> 
> I don't use it to clean my car from scrath, instead I shampoo, rinse and dry in the normal way and then apply the show room shine which leaves my "black" car totally smear & streak free and it really does shine 8)
> 
> It also supposedly builds up a protective coating which makes reclening / re-application easier. If it makes the remvoval of tar / bird dropping safe and easy ie without removing any laquer or paint then that interests me too.


Did you get the special microfibre cloth to go with it? I'm about to get myself some of this stuff and dithering over to get the cloth at the same time.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi,

Yeah the 8 microfibre cloths for a £tenner are good value too and you will need them.
I ordered these too and use them for applying the showroom shine.
I have then bought some slightly bigger and thicker microfibre cloths from Halfords for doing the removing / buffing.


----------

